# I-130 Processed a timeline for all



## colin2496 (Nov 4, 2009)

HI all

FYI

My wife filed an I-130 posted to US embassy London on 17th Feb received by US Embassy 23rd and today we received notification today that it had approved!!

Anybody got any idea how long til I receive instruction from US Embassy to apply for IR-1?

Cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

colin2496 said:


> HI all
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...


Wow! That was quick! 

Pretty soon would be my guess.


----------



## colin2496 (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought so too, har far through the process are we now? Half way in terms of time?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

colin2496 said:


> I thought so too, har far through the process are we now? Half way in terms of time?


There are two parts to the process, and the.next part usually takes a couple of months if there are no issues.


----------



## colin2496 (Nov 4, 2009)

As I thoguht then. 

Now we will have been married for 2yrs on Sunday  so will I be able to get an IR-1?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

colin2496 said:


> As I thoguht then.
> 
> Now we will have been married for 2yrs on Sunday  so will I be able to get an IR-1?


Yep!


----------



## colin2496 (Nov 4, 2009)

That's relief then!! so realistically could I be in the USA by June do ya think?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

colin2496 said:


> That's relief then!! so realistically could I be in the USA by June do ya think?


Could be but please do not celebrate yet. Wait until you have it in your hands,


----------



## colin2496 (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah sure thing we've dealt with the UK boarder force as well so we know how they can be!! And I do realise this is only your opinion and am most grateful for it.

Cheers


----------

